# window.location.href geht nicht in einer function, warum?



## onip (27. September 2005)

hallo zusammen,
irgendwie klappt das nicht, aber warum.
hab ein submit button, der eine function aufrufen soll.
darin befindet sich ein window.location.href.
das wird aber nicht ausgeführt warum.
das script hab ich beigefühgt.


```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN">
<html>
<head>
<title>Unbenannt</title>
<script type="text/javascript">
function fnLink(){
	window.location.href = "http://www.google.de";
}
</script>
</head>

<body>
<form method="post">
<input type="submit" name="link" value="link" onClick="fnLink()">
</form>
</body>
</html>
```


----------



## Sven Mintel (27. September 2005)

Schreibs so:

```
onClick="fnLink();return false;"
```
Durch das *return false;* wird die eigentliche Aktion des Submit-Buttons(KLick>Formular senden) abgebrochen.

Wozu du das Ganze allerdings brauchst, ist mir rätselhaft.
Wenn du das Formular nicht senden willst, nehme stattdessen ein input vom Typ "button" oder gleich einen herkömmlichen Link... dann kommen auch User ohne JS in den Genuss des "Links"


----------



## onip (28. September 2005)

danke dir, es läuft jetzt.
ich brauch das für  ne php geschichte.
da wollte ich ein confirm aufrufen für die bestätigung.

viele grüße


----------

